

Market research: 37% of developers rely on user notifications to identify issues - Gil100
http://www.stackify.com/application-troubleshooting-infographic/

======
Frudo
Very interesting market research. It makes sense that separate tools for logs,
errors and monitoring, will reduce their efficiency

